#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  English to Thai translation

## MariusValentin

Hello, 

I would like to translate a small letter (50 words) from English to Thai. Please check below for the letter.

I really appreciate it!

Thank you,
Marius





> 4th of July 2015
> 
> My Dear,
> 
> My only one
> Always say what you feel and do what you think! If I knew that these are the last minutes I see you, I'd say "I adore you" and would ignore ashamed the fact that you know that already.
> 
> With love,

----------


## Sumbitch

^ What, you want me to do it?

----------


## MariusValentin

If you can, would be great!

----------


## Sumbitch

I wouldn't dare. PM todddaniels

----------


## MariusValentin

Come on bros, help me bring a smile on someone's face.

----------


## Sumbitch

I swear, you gotta know who to ask, right?

----------


## toddaniels

I'll take a pass on it.  

The translation has so many "foreign concepts" that it would come out "un-thai" even written in thai. 

There's no thai in this country which would always say what they feel and do what they think. That runs counter to the premise the entire culture operates on.

While they might indeed smile reading it, it wouldn't be because of the message but because of how much it goes against who/what thais are.

Sorry I couldn't be more help man..

----------


## thaimeme

Love is grand, ain't it?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sumbitch

> Love is grand, ain't it?


Rak yuu dii mak may?

----------


## Sumbitch

^ (first actual post to the thread theme---Ed.)

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Tell her you love her like a Buffalo....

----------


## BaitongBoy

^And that she's Welcome to the Board...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> English to Thai translation


Seems to me you need to translate it first from unclear gibberish (at times) to English, then maybe to Thai after...

----------


## Happy As Larry

I'm not even sure that I understand the op in English although I believe I have the gist

----------


## BaitongBoy

^What I'm saying...

----------


## Sumbitch

> I'm not even sure that I understand the op in English although I believe I have the gist


Yeah, right. It's a stupid letter.  :Wtf:  does this mean? 


> ............ and would ignore ashamed the fact that you know that already.

----------


## MariusValentin

Thank you guys for your help.

----------


## bowie

> Come on bros, help me bring a smile on someone's face.


Marius,

If translated, your letter would only bring a frown to her face. 

Your composed letter, with its poetic flavor, cannot and will not translate comprehensibly. The two languages are just far too different. 

By no means am I an expert but I would aver that only a professional translation service could provide a reasonable translation and the translation would not provide the transfer of your feelings that you intend to communicate. 

Foreign language translation is a difficult task even for those who have solid years of experience in dual languages. 

Sorry, but, your request, if provided, would only disappoint.

Better you just put some personal effort into gathering a few standard phrase book lines to communicate your thoughts.

Good luck.

----------


## toddaniels

I concur with "bowie". The geographic, cultural and primarily agrarian background of the two languages are so disparate to provide NO 'common anchor' between thai and english especially in 'emotive' prose.. 

Thais don't view deep emotional feelings the same way we do and don't use the same comparatives, (this being thailand and everywhere else umm not being thailand).

I doubt even a "professional translation service" (as in one which doesn't just do boiler plate translations) could convey the meaning you're wanting..   

On the up side you weren't asking so you could get a "too-cool-for-school" thai script tattoo to impress your friends.. So I give you that at least.

----------


## kingwilly

Just go google translate, the results will be as good in thai as it is in English.

----------


## charleyboy

She'll be coming in her knicker's!

ขอให้มีความสุขมาก ๆ ครองรักกันจนถือไม้เท้ายอดทอง กระบองยอดเพชร มีลูกเต็มบ้าน หลานเต็มเมือง

----------

